# The emirates law in dubai



## gold (Apr 27, 2009)

Hello, I'm Gold and I'm writing from Ital to ask some questions about the Emirates Law of Dubai.
I've received a contract from Dubai in wich is mentioned the law of this Country, that I don't know.
In particular, I'd like to have some information about conseguences to a Party that is in breach of contract. The Contract I've mentioned refers to Emerates Law (section 174). do you know what is it and where can I find the text of this law?
Another question is about the meaning of "penalty of perjury" and what happens if a Party of the contract is in breach with it.
Thak you very much in advantage for every suggestions and answers.
bye
Gold


----------



## mojoboy7 (Feb 1, 2009)

gold said:


> Hello, I'm Gold and I'm writing from Ital to ask some questions about the Emirates Law of Dubai.
> I've received a contract from Dubai in wich is mentioned the law of this Country, that I don't know.
> In particular, I'd like to have some information about conseguences to a Party that is in breach of contract. The Contract I've mentioned refers to Emerates Law (section 174). do you know what is it and where can I find the text of this law?
> Another question is about the meaning of "penalty of perjury" and what happens if a Party of the contract is in breach with it.
> ...


Hi, there. In legal terms, perjury is defined as willfully giving incomplete, misleading, or simply false testimony while under oath. It is usually used to refer to a court trial. Some legal documents are signed “under penalty of perjury,” meaning that if someone lies about anything on that form, he or she could face perjury charges. Perjury charges are rarely prosecuted, but if they are and the person is convicted, he or she can face a significant fine as well as jail time.

UAE labor law Article 174: This is about industrial accidents in our place of work please read below.
Article 174: If the labour inspector ascertained a violation of this law, regulations or decisions on its implementation, he should compile a report to prove the violation legally and its punishment to submit it to the concerned labour department to inflict fine or appropriate legal measures in this regard.

I hope I have satisfied you with my answers and I will always be here to be of service to you.


----------



## gold (Apr 27, 2009)

*law in dubai*

Thank you very much mojoboy7, and nice to meet you.
I read your answer and it was complete but I would ask you: "doyou know about a commercial law in Dubai for the sale of movable goods?".
Is the civil law based on a civil code?
Tht's all, have a good day in Dubai.

Gold




mojoboy7 said:


> Hi, there. In legal terms, perjury is defined as willfully giving incomplete, misleading, or simply false testimony while under oath. It is usually used to refer to a court trial. Some legal documents are signed “under penalty of perjury,” meaning that if someone lies about anything on that form, he or she could face perjury charges. Perjury charges are rarely prosecuted, but if they are and the person is convicted, he or she can face a significant fine as well as jail time.
> 
> UAE labor law Article 174: This is about industrial accidents in our place of work please read below.
> Article 174: If the labour inspector ascertained a violation of this law, regulations or decisions on its implementation, he should compile a report to prove the violation legally and its punishment to submit it to the concerned labour department to inflict fine or appropriate legal measures in this regard.
> ...


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

gold said:


> Hello, I'm Gold and I'm writing from Ital to ask some questions about the Emirates Law of Dubai.
> I've received a contract from Dubai in wich is mentioned the law of this Country, that I don't know.
> In particular, I'd like to have some information about conseguences to a Party that is in breach of contract. The Contract I've mentioned refers to Emerates Law (section 174). do you know what is it and where can I find the text of this law?
> Another question is about the meaning of "penalty of perjury" and what happens if a Party of the contract is in breach with it.
> ...




It all depends on the day of the week!!! laws are changing here everyday, without notice


.


----------



## gold (Apr 27, 2009)

It all depends on the day of the week!!! laws are changing here everyday, without notice

WHAT DO YOU MEAN WITH THESE WORDS MAYOTOM?? I ASK SOME IMPORTANT INFORMATIONS AND I DON'T NEED SOMEONE TO ANSWER ME WITH FOOLISH THINGS.
BYE


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

gold said:


> WHAT DO YOU MEAN WITH THESE WORDS MAYOTOM?? I ASK SOME IMPORTANT INFORMATIONS AND I DON'T NEED SOMEONE TO ANSWER ME WITH FOOLISH THINGS.
> BYE


I don't mean to sound like I'm trying to confuse you, but the fact is that the laws of the emirates do change very regularly with no public consultation, hence the reason why I think that the law is unreliable, you will find many posts on this website from people who have been victim to changes in the legal system, I really have no idea what Section 174 is,

To most people who have grown up and come to get used to a matured stable legal system like what you have in Italy, would find this uncomprehendable, but sadly this country is not a democracy, it is a dictatorship and the ruling families change the law regularly to suit their own personal needs....

This is even more common with Labour related laws and accidents in the workplace, thus protecting the state owned companies who employ the majority of the people


.


.


----------



## mojoboy7 (Feb 1, 2009)

gold said:


> Thank you very much mojoboy7, and nice to meet you.
> I read your answer and it was complete but I would ask you: "doyou know about a commercial law in Dubai for the sale of movable goods?".
> Is the civil law based on a civil code?
> Tht's all, have a good day in Dubai.
> ...


As far as I know, this is what most advocates would advice you on this subject.
The UAE legal system is based to a large extent on the French and Roman law systems with a mix of some Sharia (Islamic) principles. The Sharia principles have been modernized and embodied in the UAE Civil Code. Although the United Arab Emirates was established as a Federation in 1971, the UAE Commercial Code was not adopted until 1993. Prior to 1993, matters involving commercial issues were based on commercial principles of other Arab countries such as Egypt and Iraq
The Commercial Code clearly distinguishes movable property from immovable property based on the context of the manner in which a mortgage can be created over such property. The Civil Code defines immovable property as a thing, which has a permanent fixed nature and may not be removed without damaging or altering its structure (physical appearance or surroundings). Everything else is regarded as movable. Immovable property specifically refers to real property and any structural improvements thereon. Although fixtures, which cannot be removed without damaging the structure, fall within the legal description in the Civil Code, they are not considered immovable property. Movable property is further subcategorized into tangible and intangible property. Tangible elements include goods, tools, machinery, equipment and cash. Intangible elements include trade name, goodwill, intellectual property rights, licenses, and the right to enter into contracts. Negotiable instruments, debts, if accompanied by documents evidencing the same.


----------



## gold (Apr 27, 2009)

Tank you forn your answer Mayotom. What you said is true!! In Italy legal system is very particular and all the rules are written.
for this reason is uncomprehendable for me (I' a lawyer) this situation, but I need to find a solution because my client is going to subscribe a supply contract with a company of Dubai.
Thank you very much for your help and if you need italian advertising, you can contact me.






mayotom said:


> I don't mean to sound like I'm trying to confuse you, but the fact is that the laws of the emirates do change very regularly with no public consultation, hence the reason why I think that the law is unreliable, you will find many posts on this website from people who have been victim to changes in the legal system, I really have no idea what Section 174 is,
> 
> To most people who have grown up and come to get used to a matured stable legal system like what you have in Italy, would find this uncomprehendable, but sadly this country is not a democracy, it is a dictatorship and the ruling families change the law regularly to suit their own personal needs....
> 
> ...


----------



## gold (Apr 27, 2009)

Dear Mojoboy your answer make me happy bacause I've found some important information.
I hope to be useful to you for every question about Italy (expecially about the italian law).
I saw that you are from Filippine, are you in Dubai for work?




mojoboy7 said:


> As far as I know, this is what most advocates would advice you on this subject.
> The UAE legal system is based to a large extent on the French and Roman law systems with a mix of some Sharia (Islamic) principles. The Sharia principles have been modernized and embodied in the UAE Civil Code. Although the United Arab Emirates was established as a Federation in 1971, the UAE Commercial Code was not adopted until 1993. Prior to 1993, matters involving commercial issues were based on commercial principles of other Arab countries such as Egypt and Iraq
> The Commercial Code clearly distinguishes movable property from immovable property based on the context of the manner in which a mortgage can be created over such property. The Civil Code defines immovable property as a thing, which has a permanent fixed nature and may not be removed without damaging or altering its structure (physical appearance or surroundings). Everything else is regarded as movable. Immovable property specifically refers to real property and any structural improvements thereon. Although fixtures, which cannot be removed without damaging the structure, fall within the legal description in the Civil Code, they are not considered immovable property. Movable property is further subcategorized into tangible and intangible property. Tangible elements include goods, tools, machinery, equipment and cash. Intangible elements include trade name, goodwill, intellectual property rights, licenses, and the right to enter into contracts. Negotiable instruments, debts, if accompanied by documents evidencing the same.


----------



## Mrwoods (May 10, 2009)

*United Hope UAE: Feminism Running Amuck*

United Hope UAE: Feminism Running Amuck
All too often women are innocent victims of what can rightfully be described as systematic abuse, oppression and neglect, in addition to the feeling of utter desperation in trying to seek help in a male dominated society. As such, there is, and will always be, a pressing need for private organizations to stand up for those without defense and to advocate for the rights of women in the society. But what happens when these private agencies become so powerful that they become themselves the administrators, deciders and executors of the law. Such is the case with Ms. Sharla Musabih, her group United Hope, and her network of shelters for women in the UAE. The ostensible aim of her organization is to thwart human trafficking and to counter any domestic abuse that may take place in the UAE. To that end, her efforts should be praised, commended and assisted by the local government and the community at large. The problem arises when she interferes with family disputes and usurps the local laws based upon her own since of what is fair and proper. Such was the case last Thursday.
Recently, I exercised my basic right as a human being to divorce my wife. My wife found in Ms. Sharla Musabih and her activist organization United Hope, a potent tool to exact her revenge upon me. Without ever meeting me, speaking with the children, advising counseling, or going through the local legal channels for divorce in Dubai, she ruled based upon her conversation with my ex wife that I was an abusive parent. She then executed her judgment, while I was away at work, by sending her local aid to collect my wife and children, hiding them in a local ‘shelter.’ So two young children, ages four and seven, were taken from their school, home, and father without any consultation, arbitration, or even conversation with their father! The local police were very helpful and blocked their passports, thus preventing them from traveling. It was from them that I learned this Ms. Sharla Musabih has been sent back to America for causing other such problem between families. Since Thursday, I have emailed her repeatedly seeking a return of my children, but she refuses, insisting that they are now safe from me. When I conveyed to her what I learned from the local police she replied:
‘These are very simple police you a communicating with! I certainly did not get kicked out of the country! In fact I am coordinating with the UAE Gov. to set up a system & recognize my new non profit to enhance the system on behalf of victims! We are in contact with the Minister Dr Anwar Gargash & the Ambassador H.E Yousuf Al Otaiba for our up coming project! It is not uncommon for such rumours to fly about this type of work, as it is a new concept, however it is very Islamic to protect women & children or even provide a time out!

I am a UAE national & the UAE Gov. has worked with respect & honor with me, I am featured on the Federal Gov. Website!’

It is organizations like United Hope that truly hamper the cause of women’s advocacy in the Muslim world and stunt the growth of local agencies to protect women. Rather than working with local officials and advising patience and restraint, they become filled with a warped since of self righteousness, taking the law into their own hands. This breeds mistrust in the hearts of government officials who truly wish to defend the rights of women, but fear, as in my case, that the oppressed quickly become the oppressor.
A S Woods
May 9, 2009


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Mr Woods,

While I feel sympathy for you, this forum isn't the place for legal personal issues.

I would advise that you get in contact with a UAE lawyer


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Mrwoods said:


> United Hope UAE: Feminism Running Amuck
> All too often women are innocent victims of what can rightfully be described as systematic abuse, oppression and neglect, in addition to the feeling of utter desperation in trying to seek help in a male dominated society. As such, there is, and will always be, a pressing need for private organizations to stand up for those without defense and to advocate for the rights of women in the society. But what happens when these private agencies become so powerful that they become themselves the administrators, deciders and executors of the law. Such is the case with Ms. Sharla Musabih, her group United Hope, and her network of shelters for women in the UAE. The ostensible aim of her organization is to thwart human trafficking and to counter any domestic abuse that may take place in the UAE. To that end, her efforts should be praised, commended and assisted by the local government and the community at large. The problem arises when she interferes with family disputes and usurps the local laws based upon her own since of what is fair and proper. Such was the case last Thursday.
> Recently, I exercised my basic right as a human being to divorce my wife. My wife found in Ms. Sharla Musabih and her activist organization United Hope, a potent tool to exact her revenge upon me. Without ever meeting me, speaking with the children, advising counseling, or going through the local legal channels for divorce in Dubai, she ruled based upon her conversation with my ex wife that I was an abusive parent. She then executed her judgment, while I was away at work, by sending her local aid to collect my wife and children, hiding them in a local ‘shelter.’ So two young children, ages four and seven, were taken from their school, home, and father without any consultation, arbitration, or even conversation with their father! The local police were very helpful and blocked their passports, thus preventing them from traveling. It was from them that I learned this Ms. Sharla Musabih has been sent back to America for causing other such problem between families. Since Thursday, I have emailed her repeatedly seeking a return of my children, but she refuses, insisting that they are now safe from me. When I conveyed to her what I learned from the local police she replied:
> ‘These are very simple police you a communicating with! I certainly did not get kicked out of the country! In fact I am coordinating with the UAE Gov. to set up a system & recognize my new non profit to enhance the system on behalf of victims! We are in contact with the Minister Dr Anwar Gargash & the Ambassador H.E Yousuf Al Otaiba for our up coming project! It is not uncommon for such rumours to fly about this type of work, as it is a new concept, however it is very Islamic to protect women & children or even provide a time out!
> ...



I know of Sharla and her work. She has done commendable work in the UAE at a time when the givernment turned a blind eye to the abuse of women. Unfortunately the male chauvinism of UAE society has done too many owmen a disservice and people like Sharla have paid a price and been unfairly criticised in public - just as you are doing.

This board is not the place to air such personal issues and I am sorely tempted to remove much of your post.

-


----------



## Mrwoods (May 10, 2009)

Hello
This is exactly why my post should be made public. People see the good that this organization does but when it does great harm, as in my case, they reject the criticsm as the 'male dominated society' trying to attach them. She has sent her local agents to take my children from their home, without ever talking to the children, or to me.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Mrwoods said:


> Hello
> This is exactly why my post should be made public. People see the good that this organization does but when it does great harm, as in my case, they reject the criticsm as the 'male dominated society' trying to attach them. She has sent her local agents to take my children from their home, without ever talking to the children, or to me.


Your posts are certainly bordering on the side of libel.

As I previously commented. This forum is not the place for a legal dispute.

If similiar posts are made, they will be removed so as not to jeopardise this forum in the UAE


----------

